

Does anybody use ExtJS? If not (or if so), what for and why? - loluyede

I'm trying to understand if people do not use ExtJS because of its licensing model or for technical reasons and I'm also looking forward to use cases.
======
slater
The company I work at is using it for a CMS.

Drawbacks of it seem to be large initial download (Total initial download for
the CMS's files is 1.1Mb, of which almost 900Kb is JS), and some stability
problems after leaving it running for a day.

As for the community "problem", in addition to pay-for support, there's a also
lively forum and IRC channel.

Not too big a fan of it, imho the benefit of using extJS seems to be a large
download, and dropshadow'd floaty DHTML-windows. Meh.

------
paw220470
I use ExtJS for an application that I created. While I find it's licensing
model an annoyance I have also found that, for the facilities it provides,
it's unmatched in terms of quality and breadth of offering. I know there are a
number of other potential alternatives out there but I have found that I like
the way the components look, it's strong in the cross browser support arena
and believe theres a coherence to the API that simplifies learning how to use
it too.

~~~
loluyede
My concern is that it does not really foster a community around it so with the
odd licensing model and without the community itself it can slow behind other
alternatives.

~~~
paw220470
I can't argue with that but I suppose the way that they are looking at this is
that, as it's least partially a commercial venture, there are people being
paid to keep it concurrent. Only time will tell whether this is how it actual
works out however.

------
BigAnimal
I don't understand where you are coming from.

TANSTAAFL!

We bought a licence and use it to write our product. It works great!

And "community"? There's a huge, active and enthusiastic community!

------
huherto
The problem is not the license per se, but the bait-and-switch they did.
<http://www.jroller.com/sjivan/date/20080425>

------
bprater
I'm using it with AIR to create client-side apps.

I've enjoyed it so far, it seems very elegant, but can be a bit tricky to
learn.

